# rt2x00.ko gives flaky signal strength compared to rt2860

## Ant P.

Is there some obvious setting I'm missing to fix this? I've got an AP in one room and the PC using it is 2 rooms away, only about 6-7m. With the "deprecated" staging driver it works fine but the new one constantly drops connection and seems much slower.

----------

## chithanh

Are you using the "world" regulatory domain? Try installing net-wireless/crda and net-wireless/iw and run "iw reg set <CountryCode>"

----------

## Ant P.

Hm, I'll give that a try. I noticed it wasn't installed but didn't think it'd make that sort of difference.

----------

